# Max resolution size for Furaffinity?



## Spazzy_Atomic_Foxtrot (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm really confused on what's the max file resolution. On the upload tab it says I cannot exceed 10MB which ok with me since I can compress the image. The big one is on resolution size; it says I cannot exceed past 1280 x 1280, yet i've seen images past 1300 x 2048. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Apr 3, 2017)

I always upload huge files, i never wondered this. Anyone can explain?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 3, 2017)

On FA your image will be resized to 1280x1280. If you've got a bigger image and/or with a different aspect ratio, upload it somewhere else, and link it in the description.


----------



## Bunnyonthefence (Apr 3, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> On FA your image will be resized to 1280x1280. If you've got a bigger image and/or with a different aspect ratio, upload it somewhere else, and link it in the description.



Thanks ♥ c:


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 3, 2017)

FA supports by default the limits of 10MB and 1280X1280, however you can uploaded larger images by "editing" the submission and uploading the larger submission then.
However for fairness, 2048X2048 is probably as big as you should go whilst using FA, if you plan to have 4K or higher, it would be wise to host them off site for now.

This is a known workaround, and is allowed by the staff. I've linked a thread below for reference.

forums.furaffinity.net: Can i upload >1280x1280px?


----------



## Ranceed (Apr 18, 2017)

Firstly, you need to know the general situation that the higher the resolution, the larger the size of the file, like downloading TV, the higher the resolution of the video, the greater the memory, I think you can use compress mov file program, It can compress the file size and minimize damage to the original picture quality, here is the link: www.videoconverterfactory.com: MOV Compressor - How to Compress MOV File with High Output Quality?


----------

